# Sequential Prophet 6



## Baron Greuner (Oct 29, 2015)

i just finished reading Gordon Reid's appraisal of the new Prophet 6 in this months edition in SOS. I am compelled to agree with him totally on the keyboard. 4 Octaves!!!

That's no good at all. Disappointed.

Thoughts?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 29, 2015)

Maybe so, but I played one the other day and the sound is fantastic. I experienced severe gear lust.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 29, 2015)

I had a play on one a few weeks back and have to say that it sounded great. Really lovely indeed. 

Four octaves is surely fine, unless you plan to play a faux piano concerto or Wakeman-esque solo on it?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes gents I have a Prophet. They sound great no question. That's why I have one, but 4 Octaves?? I don't understand why he did that. I can see a later iteration of the 6 so will wait a bit. I can dig less than 5 Octaves on things like Sub 37s and so on when it's monophonic, but a 6 voice machine surely needs at least 5 Octaves.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm guessing a cost saving measure. He may or may not release a 5 octave version given that they just announced the non-keyboard version. The new version actually looks quite good, imo.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 30, 2015)

If it designed after the Prophet 5 Rev 1/2 ? (SSM chips) I would say that's the ticket (Talking Heads, Ryuchi Sakamoto, Richard Barbieri/Japan, Peter Gabriel, etc.). If it's based more on the Prophet 5 Rev 3 (CEM Chips), I cannot remember a synth that left me more disappointed than the Prophet 5 Rev 3.

Also must add, The Dave Smith Pro 2 is great as well.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 30, 2015)

TheUnfinished said:


> I had a play on one a few weeks back and have to say that it sounded great. Really lovely indeed.
> 
> Four octaves is surely fine, unless you plan to play a faux piano concerto or Wakeman-esque solo on it?



or this


----------



## FriFlo (Oct 30, 2015)

Well, you could also choose the module, that was just announced and use your favorite master controller ...

http://www.davesmithinstruments.com/2015/10/sequential-prophet-6-module/


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 31, 2015)

gsilbers said:


> or this



I'm gonna have to admit to liking that a lot. But then I'm really into all this synthwave stuff... and am old enough to remember it all first time round too.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Oct 31, 2015)

FriFlo said:


> Well, you could also choose the module, that was just announced and use your favorite master controller ...
> 
> http://www.davesmithinstruments.com/2015/10/sequential-prophet-6-module/



That's pretty good and obviously cheaper too when compared to the full keyboard version. The only thing I would say is that throughout the years of keyboards and modules, I have found there is something missing or less visceral about a module though another keyboard. No idea what it is, but it's there.


----------



## FriFlo (Oct 31, 2015)

All those knobs and buttons are spread over a lot less space than with the keyboard version. That is something some might find good, while others will hate it. Apart from that: for live purposes I get why someone would prefer a complet synth with keys. For studio purposes I like modules quite a lot, because you are way more flexible in arranging all to your liking. And you can fit way more gear into less space ...


----------



## EvanArnett (Nov 11, 2015)

aesthete said:


> If it designed after the Prophet 5 Rev 1/2 ? (SSM chips) I would say that's the ticket (Talking Heads, Ryuchi Sakamoto, Richard Barbieri/Japan). If it's based more on the Prophet 5 Rev 3 (CEM Chips), I cannot remember a synth that left me more disappointed than the Prophet 5 Rev 3.
> 
> Also must add, The Dave Smith Pro 2 is great as well.




The filter is indeed based on the SSM filter from the Rev 2, rather than the Curtis filters from the Rev. 3 and '08, etc. The VCOs are a new design. 

I'll add to the chorus of people singing this synth's praises. I got to demo it a few times. Very well built, too. Keyboard and knobs feel great. Just keep in mind, it's sort of a mellow sound compared to the current crop of analog monosynths-Moog/MS-20/Arp/Arturia.


----------



## bonebones (Nov 25, 2015)

Dave Smith got this so right. There is just something wonderfully punchy and sharp about it. The best modern analog poly for mine. It and the Sub37 for the best modern mono and you have all bases covered. That is until Mr Oberheim decides to join the party.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Nov 25, 2015)

This 4 octave nonsense now seems like it's becoming the norm because I see Roland have brought out a 4 octave synth.


----------

